# For all XP Users



## Mike (Jul 1, 2014)

I reckon that there will be a few here, I still use XP.

Anyway, in case you don't know, Microsoft brought
out a security update for XP about a month ago.

So switch on your automatic updates for a couple of
days and it will download into your machine.

Mike.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

Have changed mine to Vista so no problem . is supported till 2017 so time to learn something new by then..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Mike, I'll have a look.  Rainee - I thought that Vista was the worst ever system (until Win 8), so I  changed to XP.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 4, 2014)

Capt Lightning.. I have no problems at all mine both of them one a toshiba laptop 6 yr old came with vista and I have inherited it from a friend who upgraded to an apple..  and also a dell laptop which was xp then I upgraded it to Vista home.. as only 1 program allowed on a computer it also is 6 yr old and 
I can truthfully say no problems at all... user friendly..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 23, 2014)

When MS stated about "no more XP updates", we got somewhat scared and bought Windows 7, that I installed in our desktop and laptop. Feel much more comfortable now that we have continuing updates.


----------

